# Using  CPT codes 64718 and 24358 together



## amandaellis (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello all,
 I am hoping someone can help me understand if there is a way that it is okay to use both 64718 and 24358 together during one surgery?


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 10, 2017)

Only when they are done on opposite elbows. The rational for the NCCI edits is the 64718 is the more extensive procedure.


----------



## amandaellis (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks True Blue.


----------

